# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Është koha e vitit për pak më shumë dashuri

## Albo

Eshte ajo kohe e fundvitit, ku njerezit pergatiten per festat e fundvitit qe jane edhe festat me te festuara ne mbare boten. Eshte nje periudhe kohe kjo ku njerezit gjejne kohe per nje lutje, per nje meditim ne vitin qe kaloi dhe per vitin qe vjen. Gjejne kohe per te blere dhurata dhe kartolina per njerezit me te dashur te zemres se tyre. Marrin pushime nga puna qe nuk i eshte ndare gjate gjithe vitit per ta kaluar me familjen dhe te dashurit e tyre.

Ju ftoj me poshte qe te percillni urimet tuaja per familjet dhe njerezit e dashur ne jeten tuaj. Le te sjelle kjo teme atmosferen e kendshme te festave te Krishtlindjeve dhe Vitit te Ri.

*Gezuar festat e fundvitit!*

----------


## Astrit77

Me te vertete atmosfera e fundvitit eshte me e bukura e te gjithe vitit, njerezit jane me te gezuar dhe kudo shikon zbukurime dhe atmosfere festive. Femijet gezohen per dhuratat qe marrin, punonjesit per shperblimet. Ketu ne Tirane kemi per rreth 2 muaj qe shurdhohemi nga zhurma e tmerrshme e kapsollave dhe fishekzjarreve, por kulmin ato e arrijne naten e 31 Dhjetorit ne oren 12, kur vitet nderrohen.

 Megjithekete, kemi nevoje here pas here per pak pushim nga punet e perditshme dhe reflektim dhe meditim mbi Krijuesin. Nga erdhem, e dime ku jemi, por ku po shkojme.

 Lutja ime kete vit eshte per mbare shqiptaret kudo qe jane qe ti kthejne syte nga Krijuesi yne dhe Atij ti japim falenderimet dhe lavdine per gjithshka. Pak kemi falenderuar dhe lavderuar Ate, kemi nevoje per Perendine gjithmone dhe me Te do te mund te ndertojme dhe te ngreme lart kombin tone. Sot me shume se kurre uroj qe populli yne te beje zgjedhjen e duhur se kujt duhet ti drejtohemi per tu futur ne rrugen e mbare te zhvillimit dhe jetes.

 Jemi nje popull i vjeter dhe me tradita, por po e pesojme njelloj se izraelitet, kur provokonin zemrimin e Zotit duke u dhene pas idhujve dhe Zoti i ndeshkonte per kete dhe sa here ktheheshin tek Zoti, bekoheshin, edhe ne duhet te kthehemi tek Zoti me gjithe zemer dhe te adhurojme Ate.

Para afersisht 2000 vjetesh Krishti erdhi ne bote per te treguar rrugen e shpetimit dhe per te shpetuar boten. Le ta ndjekim Ate.

----------


## hajla

Me ket rast dua te ju "PERSHENDES"Me Festen e Krishtlindjeve"
   Shqiptaret :e mira/e keqja: renda Atedheut, si dhe ata qe gjinden,
      Jasht vendit te tyre,qoft "ZOTI DHE PAQJA NE MESIN E SHQIPTARVE:SI DHE NE MBAR BOTEN:
********************************


    JU UROJ SHENDET E DASHURI NE JET..
Uroj qe ky vit te na sjell dhe ma shum ndryshime e perqafime ne mesin e *VLLAZERIMIT SHQIPTAR*
   Maturi ,Besnikri sa ma te "AFRUAR"e te harmonizuar..
 Ne Familje ne Martes te keni FAT..
  Ta keni nje shoqeri te lart dhe te *PASTER*
 Paqjq dhe Lumturija Mbretrofshin mbi .
     **KOSOV DHE SHQIPRI**GEZUAR**

----------


## vana

Uroj te gjitheve nje vit te mbare, ashtu sic e kan endruar gjithmone!

Dhe ju pershendes me kete fraze: " Te harrosh nje person mendoj qe eshte e pamundur. Eshte tamam si te lesh nje guacke ne plazhe....... Dallgat do ta marrin me vete, por ne det do te gjendet gjithmon!"
Njerezit, te gjith duhen kujtuar gjithmon me dashuri dhe jo vetem neper festa dhe rikorrenca, por per te gjitha periodat e vitit!

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Bashkohem me urimet e Astritit.  I uroj te gjithe popullit shqiptar dite akoma me te mira se sa po kalojne, demokraci te vertete dhe kthimin e te gjithe emigranteve ne atdheun tone!  Zoti jua befte mbare kudo qe jeni neper bote!  Ju bekofte me shendet ne rradhe te pare, mbaresi ne familje, pune e shoqeri dhe ju falte plot dashuri!

Pershendetje te sinqerta nga Thjeshtesia!

----------


## VELIPOJAKU

pershendetje me gjith se jam antar i ri i keti forum por  deshta  
te ja uroj gjith shqiptarve ku do qe ndollen kyt vit te mbar dhe i uroj te gjithve fat dhe mbarsi ne jet

----------


## stiljano

Une si Stiljano sado qe jam i vrare shpirterish perseri do shkruaj.
Mos me thuaj miredita
mos me thuaj si je
vetem kur te vdes 
leshome nje grusht dhe.
Varrin tim ta beni
tek dera e xhamise
Dhe siper te shkruani 
vdiq prej dashurise

----------


## "Ambrida"

geuar festat gjithe shqiptareve ku jane:ne shqiperi,kosove,maqedoni,mal te zi,greqi dhe ata ne diaspore.

----------


## white_snake

ne rradh te pare i uroj gezuar vitin e ri te gjith shqiptareve, anembane rruzullit tokesor, inje urim te vecante per te gjith  ju antaret e forumit, gjithashtu edhe pse nuk jam i krishter i uroj gezuar krishlindjet te gjithv ta krishtereve te forumit tone
zoti qofte me ju e ju ndihmofte kudo ne jete
qofte 2004 nje vit sa me mimbare per te gjith ju!

----------


## Pasiqe

Si i krishtere i uroj gezuar festat te gjithe shqiptareve, te krishtere dhe jo, jemi te tere vellezer. Qofte 2004 nje vit i mbare per Shqiperine e madhe.

----------


## hajla

Urime dhe Pershendetje "FESTA"KRISHTERE..
   Per ata qe 'FESTOJN"
Le'tju sjell ky vit dhe ma shum,Njohje.
 dhe "Dashuri per "ATDHEUN"Familjen:
   dhe Shoqerin,Jetesen Bashkeshortore,
Njohje dhe "RESPEKT"ne Dashurin:
 KESHTU QE DHE VITIN *20004*GEZUAR.
   NE MBAR BOTEN SHQIPTARE..
          **GEZUAR**

Dashuro vash se tash je rrit!..
  Dashuro vash se boll ke prit..
Me nje *LULE*trandafil-dashuro..
Si q' do fest te na *Gezon,*"Dashuro"..
MOS VAJTO TI KENDO..
  Zogu ne qiell,"Fluturo"
Te gjen ty ,atje ku do-ku do!..
  qe te jesh mu afro..
 E mos vajto..
KENDO KENGEN TE CILEN DO..
***********************
 Kendo Prandveren plot me lule..
Kendo Veren qe me gjethe thure..
   kendo Vjeshten me perime ..
  Kendo,Dimrin qe me ngrine,!!
    Kendo ,kendo,kendo'oo'oo!..
       e 'mos"vajto)..DASHURO..
THUARE JETEN SI KOPSHTIN..
  Si kopshtin me lule**
Nga qe jeta na esht e shkurter?!>.
     **Paqe e lumturi**
       **GEZUAR**

----------


## kolombi

Ne nje bote te mbuluar me psheretima festat qe po na trkasin ne prag na japin mundesine ti buzeqeshim njeri tjetrit,te nxjerrim urimet e shpirtit dhe te zemres e ti  ulim ne prehrin e gjithe njerezve qe i duam dhe na duam.
Gezuar Krishtlindjet ,Gezuar Vitin e ri 2004.
Shendeti ,paqja ,lumturia mbizotrofshin gjthmone ne jeten tuaj.

----------


## vajza pa fat

kjo eshte nje teme e re qe mundet ta diskutojme me anetaret e forumit  per nje fyerje qe hy be hymnit tone kombetar ne nje nga    emisjonet e kanalit britanik bbc 1 duke ofenduar ne fjalet anglisht       an she fartan the albanian anthem   si mendoni ju qe ajo nuk respekton as vten e saj me  ate fjalor te ndyre   sepse neve si kombe kemi nje fjal te urte i shari te shane  d th se ajo regjizorja nuk eshte me e mire se populli jone ne vertet jemi nje popull i vogel po jemi me kultur dhe tradita patriotike
pra  ky  eshte nje akt shume i turpshem per kombin tone

   gezuar vitin e ri 2004

----------


## EXODUS

> _Postuar më parë nga vajza pa fat_ 
> *kjo eshte nje teme e re qe mundet ta diskutojme me anetaret e forumit  per nje fyerje qe hy be hymnit tone kombetar ne nje nga    emisjonet e kanalit britanik bbc 1 duke ofenduar ne fjalet anglisht       an she fartan the albanian anthem   si mendoni ju qe ajo nuk respekton as vten e saj me  ate fjalor te ndyre   sepse neve si kombe kemi nje fjal te urte i shari te shane  d th se ajo regjizorja nuk eshte me e mire se populli jone ne vertet jemi nje popull i vogel po jemi me kultur dhe tradita patriotike
> pra  ky  eshte nje akt shume i turpshem per kombin tone
> 
>    gezuar vitin e ri 2004*


Na shajne se na kane inat, mer goc. Nese nuk ka gajle se perseri ne mbetemi ata qe ishin, e nuk ka rendesi se c'thot bota, se ne e dime ne zemren e secilit prej nesh se kush eshte shqipria dhe shqiptari ne t'vertete.
un pasi mora vesh lajmin dergova nje email te qendra BBC, duke shprehur pakenaqesine ndaj nje akti fyeres te tille, por akoma nuk kam marre pergjigje.

Megjithate pa e prishur kete atmosfere festive si dhe mundesia per te pershendetur qe na e dhuroi ALBO,ju uroj te gjithve

!!!!!!!!!!!!Nga Mot GEZUAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vajza pa fat

hi exodus faleminderit qe me respektove ne temen e lart permendur po mendoj se koj teme ka shume vend per te diskutuar  byee

----------


## vajza pa fat

uroj jete te gjate shendet dhe dashuri te gjith shqiptareve kudo qe jane  te ken fat dhe lumturi

----------


## Shmeki

Uroj gjithë shqipeve ndrrimin e moteve....nga do qe janë...nga shqipria  etnike....

urojjj qe t'ken shendet dhe lumturi dhe nje vitë me te mirë ne qdo aspekt nga ky qe po e lajm pas....dhe gjith miqve te forumit!

Ps: me falni nese po devijoj nga tema

----------


## hajla

"Shenjestrat, e Vrasjet ma !!kabare ne "Kosoven e Lir"!!!!!!!!

        "MEKAT,QNJERZOR DHE MIZOR !:
   PER ATEDHEUN DHE VENDIN E KOSOVES!!!!!..
Q'FAR DUHET TE (FESTOJM)NE KET SHEK:!!
   A' PO NE KET VIT TE RI?!..

TASH (2004)-ER,KY VIT NE VEND QE TE NA SJELL!!
 DASHURI DHE "PAQE"AKOMA DUHET TA FESTOJM:
   ME LOT NE SY ,DHE SOT NE "LIRI"!!!!!
 P'O THUAJ GATI NE HARRES,PER LUFTEN..

 KUR MBAROJ))))-- E ME TER ATO PLAG QE LA NE MESIN ..
   E KOSOVES,NAN --NE LUFT,PO AJO ISHTE LUFT..
ATE E KEMI PRIT HERET A VON:

  QE DUHET TE DALIN NE FRANT ME ARMIKUN..
E BALL PER BALL ,ISHTE LUFT ME VRASJE ME TURTURA.
  MASAKRA,ASHT DIT SE NUK KE QKA PRET NGA ,ARMIKU..
PO SOT E' KUJT TI DRUHEMI--E KUJT!VELLAUT!..

ME (MASKNE KRYE)--VRET NJERZIT,MA TE SHQUAR!!!!
TE VENDIT,VETSE NGA MBARIMI I LUFTES!!.
 E GJER ME SOT NUK KA TE NDALUN!!..
DUKE KRYER AKTE MA TE HIPOTIZUARA E,QNJERZORE:

  SOT ,DHE NE PRAG TE FESTAVE, ISHTE KY AKT..
MBI,TRUPIN E NJOM ,TE ASAJ VAJZE"TOLAJ !!
DHE KOLEGUT ,BLAKAJ KU SOT DHE KURR..
NUK GJINDEN MA NE MESIN "FAMILJAR E AS ATE.

 TE SHOQNIS,TE SHERBIMIT POLICOR TE PEJES!!!!!!!
  SI I KUJTON ME DHEMBJE E TER DUGAGJINI E PEJA..


AKT MIZOR!!--DHE KABARE ISHTE E GJENERALIT>>
  TE NJOFTUN "TAHIR ZEMAJ!!..
TASH NJE VJET, TE MUAJIT DHJETOR!!..
KY TMERR NDODHI NE RRUGEN "PEJ PRISHTIN:
ISHTE NAT E SHTUNDE..E PAZARIT..

 RRETH ORES(08)--E MRAMJES..
U VRA "TAHIRI"ME DJALIN E TIJ SI DHE NIPIN.
  DJALIN E VELLAUT..DUKE KRYER PUNET E VETA..
AI ISHTE CIVIL,DHE I LIR --NE LIRI..

 AI NUK E KISHTE MASKEN NE KRYE PER TE KRYER KRIME..
POR ISHTE NE ATE' RRUG QE ,ASHT PER TE MIREN E KOSOVES:
PER TE HECUR ME HAPA PERPARA, PER TE JU VESH PUNES DHE "LIRIS"..NE KEMI QEN TE VUAJTUN, ME SHEKUJ ..
 DHE TE VRAR,NGA ARMIKU ..KET E KEMI PRIT..

 VERTET E KEMI PRIT DHE JU KEMI PERGJIGJ..
ME MUNDJE,POR SOT E' KUJ TI PERGJIGJEMI,E KUJT?!..
 KETO ,AKTE I BAN VETEM AI QE ,PUNON NE KUADER TE ARMIKUT..
SA PER (TU SHIT ME DINAR PER SERBIN)!!
E GJAKUN E VELLAUT PO E PIN..MEKAT--I MALLKUAR QOFSH:

JO KURR S' TE FALIM..
 JO JE I DENUAR ,DHE I PEZEKUTUAR..NGA VET GJAKU !!!!!
   I ATYRE QE E PINE,DHE I MBULOVE NE DHE TE ZI..
PER TE JA KRYER (AMANETIN-MILLOSHIT)--MEGJITHATE ..
  ATJE DO 'TE NGORDHISH BASHK ME TE..

KE PER TU SHPERBLYER PARA ZOTIT..
DHE POPULLIT SHQIPTAR..
SE JO*JO,ATA NUK KAN VDEKUR ,POR JAN NE ZEMREN E LIRIS DHE JAN TE GJALL..SE I KUJTON ARDHMERIJA DHE DREJTESIJA..
  E KOSOVES :e lashte:  DO TA NDJEKIN RRUGEN E TYRE..

TE LIRIS DHE PAVARSIS..
E CILA "ASHT NE PRAG"SOT DHE S' MUNDET KUSH TA NDALI..
ASHT NE *LIDHJEN DEMOKRATIKE--------TE KOSOVES ..
    E TE *IBRAHIM RUGOVES*QE ZOTI ASHT DUKE E NDJEKUR RRUGEN DHE PAQEN PER TE..ZOTI E BEKOFT *RUGOVEN DHE KOSOVEN**LIRIN DHE PAVARSIN**

----------


## iliria e para

GEZUAR VITIN E RI 2004 !!!!! 

Gjith shqiptarve ne Çamri, Iliride, Kosove, Shqiperi, arbereshve, shqiptarve ne Mal te Zi, ne Luginen e Presheves dhe ne diaspore ju uroj lumturi, shendet dhe nje vit te mbar!

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Eshte ajo kohe e fundvitit, ku njerezit pergatiten per festat e fundvitit qe jane edhe festat me te festuara ne mbare boten. Eshte nje periudhe kohe kjo ku njerezit gjejne kohe per nje lutje, per nje meditim ne vitin qe kaloi dhe per vitin qe vjen. Gjejne kohe per te blere dhurata dhe kartolina per njerezit me te dashur te zemres se tyre. Marrin pushime nga puna qe nuk i eshte ndare gjate gjithe vitit per ta kaluar me familjen dhe te dashurit e tyre.
> 
> Gezuar festat e fundvitit!*


Sa bukur ke shkruar or mik . Sa mire e ke permendur kete fundvit dhe gezimin qe na sjellin keto festa. 

*Gezuar te gjithe Stafit te Forumit , miqve te mire qe krijuam ketu dhe antareve te tjere qe me diskutimet e tyre pasurojne kete sofer vrituale.*   :buzeqeshje: 

DEUS ..

Ps.. Eshte koha per Urime , dhurata , kartolina , etj . Mire e ke thene . Eshte tamam kohe e tille . Por JO per te gjithe . Disa nuk njohin kohera te tilla . Forumi i Ankesave do te te tregoje me teper...

----------

